# أطلب مساعدة في مجال تخطيط المصانع



## المتواضعة لله (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا معيدة في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم هندسة الإنتاج أوفدت لصالح قسم الهنسة الصناعية إلى ألمانيا لأحضر رسالة الدكتوراة في مجال تخطيط المصانع وطبعا لم يطلب مني دراسة مصنع بعينه ولكن ترك لي الأمر مفتوحا حتى يسهل علي اختيار الموضوع
موضوعي الذي أبحث فيه والذي توصلت إليه بعد عناء مع الأستاذ المشرف هو إمكانية تخطيط مصانع تتصف بمرونة عالية لإنتاج الأغذية أي بما معناه في حال تغيير جزء أو أجزاء من المصنع نستطيع تغيير المنتج بحيث يتمتع المصنع بمرونة من حيث الكم والنوع
ارجو ممن يستطيع إفادتي أو عنده أفكار عن تخطيط المصانع أو مراجع باللغة العربية أو الألمانية أو أي رابط يخص الموضوع أن يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ماشاء الله بالتوفيق عزيزتي  

هناك كتاب رائع يدرس ببعض الجامعات باللغة الانجليزية اتمنى ان تحصلي عليه للاسف لايوجد له نسخة الكترونية مجانية


Facilities Planning

المؤلفون

James A. Tompkins, John A. White, Yavuz A. Bozer, J. M. A. Tanchoco

رقم النسخة
3rd Edition

السنة
2003

عدد الصفحات

760 

It focuses on the determination of the requirements for people, equipment, space, and material in the facility. It presents concepts and techniques to facilitate the generation of alternative facilities plans and continues to focus on generating alternative facilities plans.
It also presents a variety of quantitative approaches that can be used to model specific aspects of facilities planning problems and discusses the treatment of facilities planning.


العناوين الرئيسية في الكتاب

• Product, Process, and Schedule Design. 
• Flow, Space, and Activity Relationships. 
• Personnel Requirements. 
• Material Handling. 
• Layout Planning Models and Design Algorithms. 
• Warehouse Operations. 
• Manufacturing Systems. 
• Facilities Systems. 
• Quantitative Facilities Planning Models. 
• Evaluating and Selecting the Facilities Plan. 
• Preparing, Presenting, Implementing, and Maintaining the Facilities Plan.​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موقع سهل جدا قد يفيدك في ادارة المخازن Material & Inventory Management

لتعم الفائدة هذه الصفحة الرئيسية 

http://www.mdcegypt.com/​


----------



## خالد1402 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المووووووووووووووووضع الجيييييييييييييييييد


----------



## المتواضعة لله (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أختي صناعة االمعمار على ردودك وهذا الكتاب لم استطيع أن أجده ولكني آمل أن أجد نسخة عنه باللغة الألمانية لك أختي مني كل التحيات ونرجوا من الجمع تأييدنا بالدعاء


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ممكن أن تسالي عن كتب مشابهة في ملتقى الكتب الهندسية  على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=52

للأسف لا أعرف الألمانية.... اعذريني :84:

الله يوفقك ويسهّل أمرك​


----------

